# تسديد القروض



## الفرح عنواني (1 نوفمبر 2011)

امتلك سيارتك وسدد قرضك 







هل لديك قرض بنكي او بطاقات ائتمانيه او تعثر

في اي شركه تمويل او شركه سيارات او شركه 

الاتصالات او مدرج اسمك في سمه(البلاك لست)


لاي جهه كانت وترغب السداد بطريقه شرعيه 
اسلاميه وميسره واستخراج قرض جديد من 

نفس البنوك الاتيه

بنك البلاد وسامبا والراجحي والرياض 
عملاء الراجحي خلال نصف ساعه

ماعليكم الا الاتصال 
ومعاملاتنا شرعية سيارات او اسهم وباقل الاسعار في جميع مناطق المملكه

والنسبة تختلف من بنك لاخر 

ابوريم 
0533993635


----------

